# New SS LingLong 3x3



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2013)

So ya SS has made a new 3x3 with torpedos Oh and it's 46mm big. http://www.championscubestore.com/i...ucts_id=1486&zenid=j40kjls02etbn17hc1k1lu7673
http://zcube.cn/ShengShou-LingLong-mini-3x3x3.html


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 21, 2013)

It would be awesome if they can release it in 55 or 57mm.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 21, 2013)

It looks like those divots are going to make lubing this cube a nightmare..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 21, 2013)

Hmm... ShengShou is getting in on the Longs? I vote for the next cube coming out being the Dayan TuLong...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hmm... ShengShou is getting in on the Longs? I vote for the next cube coming out being the Dayan TuLong...



I think the LingLong 7x7 was out before the WeiLong, so maybe ShengShou started the trend. Although I guess there was the WitLong way before that too.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hmm... ShengShou is getting in on the Longs? I vote for the next cube coming out being the Dayan TuLong...



Shengshou classifies their mini cubes as "linglong"


----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

So far, there are 2 W-longs, 1 S-long, 1 Y-long, 1 C-long, and now a L-long. I'll bet before the end of next year we'll have longs for every letter of the alphabet.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hmm... ShengShou is getting in on the Longs? I vote for the next cube coming out being the Dayan TuLong...


Why not a 3x3x5 called a Dayam TuLong?


----------



## Renslay (Nov 21, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> So far, there are 2 W-longs, 1 S-long, 1 Y-long, 1 C-long, and now a L-long. I'll bet before the end of next year we'll have longs for every letter of the alphabet.



And then δ-Long, Ω-Long, Ѭ-Long...


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it just me, or does this look like Zhanchi edges (with divets like a golfball) + SS core and centers + Weilong corners? Call me crazy...but I have this sneaking KO suspicion. I'm not against KO's. I don't mind that. I like ShengShou cubes. But if I'm right I could make this out of the two cubes 6 inches to the left of my keyboard without buying this cube. xD


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 21, 2013)

Are thos divets going to be used on all ShengShou cubes now, like they used to have tracks? The pictures of the upcoming 4x4 also has them iirc.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 22, 2013)

Wegen is the 5x5 coming out already !?!?? I am really looping forward for a 5x5 haring the size of a 3x3 so i can already grip it normale !!!!!


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 22, 2013)

I need this! (Not really)


----------



## Lossa (Nov 22, 2013)

ah I can tell you about it. "LingLong" means mini. the only word"long" means Dragon


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 22, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> So far, there are 2 W-longs, 1 S-long, 1 Y-long, 1 C-long, and now a L-long. I'll bet before the end of next year we'll have longs for every letter of the alphabet.



Sure, but the "long"s are not all the same characters, and have different meanings.


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Now we just need an ObLong


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 22, 2013)

cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 22, 2013)

Why don't we just have a Long?


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

Sulong, chilong, yulong, lingjan,, weilong, are all YJ, I think they're trying to spit out the perfect one, and then discontinue the rest, which will join the rubiks brands in the back of everyone's desks..LingLong is the first in shengshous sales plan. There's going to be a long chain of longs..
Edit: WeiLong is perfect enough for me.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 26, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Sulong, chilong, yulong, lingjan,, weilong, are all YJ, I think they're trying to spit out the perfect one, and then discontinue the rest, which will join the rubiks brands in the back of everyone's desks..LingLong is the first in shengshous sales plan. There's going to be a long chain of longs..
> Edit: WeiLong is perfect enough for me.




Actually, LingLong seems to be ShengShou's standard name for mini cubes. Their mini 7x7 is also called LingLong.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 26, 2013)

This is getting way too long


----------



## Drake (Nov 26, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> This is getting way too long


That's why the next cube from shengshou or moyu will probably be the "NutSuLong"

Is it just me or this forums is being spamed with "Long" jokes? I hope they don't last too long...
There's too much speedcubes comming out. It's quite annoying. It's useless, and the only reason those compagnie continue making new speedcubes is because speedcubers think that the only way to get faster is to always buy the new cubes. Personnaly any speedcube on the market right now, can be really good. You just need to take the time to make it good. But no. Speedcuber's be like:"we need new speedcubes, I need to get faster."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2013)

Drake said:


> That's why the next cube from shengshou or moyu will probably be the "NutSuLong"
> 
> Is it just me or this forums is being spamed with "Long" jokes? I hope they don't last too long...
> There's too much speedcubes comming out. It's quite annoying. It's useless, and the only reason those compagnie continue making new speedcubes is because speedcubers think that the only way to get faster is to always buy the new cubes. Personnaly any speedcube on the market right now, can be really good. You just need to take the time to make it good. But no. Speedcuber's be like:"we need new speedcubes, I need to get faster."



Yes, too many "Long" jokes. But speedcubers don't necessarily buy the cubes because they think they'll make them faster. We're also on a continuous search for the "perfect" cube. As for me, there are cubes that I like a lot and use but I wouldn't say I have found the "perfect" cube for me, my speed, my turning style, volume preference, feel, etc.


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

Drake said:


> That's why the next cube from shengshou or moyu will probably be the "NutSuLong"
> 
> Is it just me or this forums is being spamed with "Long" jokes? I hope they don't last too long...
> There's too much speedcubes comming out. It's quite annoying. It's useless, and the only reason those compagnie continue making new speedcubes is because speedcubers think that the only way to get faster is to always buy the new cubes. Personnaly any speedcube on the market right now, can be really good. You just need to take the time to make it good. But no. Speedcuber's be like:"we need new speedcubes, I need to get faster."



Not4long


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Not4long



inb4 "This thread is stupid. Thread closed."


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

rj said:


> inb4 "This thread is stupid. Thread closed."



This thread is stupid. 
/thread


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This thread is stupid.
> /thread



Already? Shame!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

rj said:


> inb4 "This thread is stupid. Thread closed."



Not a stupid thread I made this thread just so that everyone is informed about this new 3x3 and others who have this 3x3 can give more info about it.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Not a stupid thread I made this thread just so that everyone is informed about this new 3x3 and others who have this 3x3 can give more info about it.



It's turning stupid. All the "Long" posts should get moved to the dumb jokes thread.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

rj said:


> It's turning stupid. All the "Long" posts should get moved to the dumb jokes thread.



True but were all making fun of all these new cube names that have came out with in the past 4 months.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> True but were all making fun of all these new cube names that have came out with in the past 4 months.



Make a thread for that.


----------



## cubingboss (Nov 27, 2013)

SS will be making bigger and smaller versions of their cubes.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

cubingboss said:


> SS will be making bigger and smaller versions of their cubes.



I think that that's fairly obvious.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 27, 2013)

I wish more companies would make cubes over 57mm. The Maru CX-3 is slowly becoming my main because I keep coming back to it due to it's size. I've tried to get used to 55 and 56 mm cubes and just can't do it. The good news is I'm saving a pile on Chilongs, Sulongs, Gans', etc.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I wish more companies would make cubes over 57mm. The Maru CX-3 is slowly becoming my main because I keep coming back to it due to it's size. I've tried to get used to 55 and 56 mm cubes and just can't do it. The good news is I'm saving a pile on Chilongs, Sulongs, Gans', etc.



I thought the Cx-3 was the normal 57mm size.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I thought the Cx-3 was the normal 57mm size.



Nope. It's 58-59.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

rj said:


> *R.I.P. ben1996123 rj1996123*



Whut.
Oh ben's banned again ok then.


About this cube. ysosmall. y not beeg size. rike aurora wiv turpeedos.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Whut.
> Oh ben's banned again ok then.
> 
> 
> About this cube. ysosmall. y not beeg size. rike aurora wiv turpeedos.



Do anchor mod for full-sized Aurora.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2013)

Not my video but one I found of the SS linglong 3x3.


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 29, 2013)

You do realize long has a meaning xD But they should really not use long as much. Where did those chi's go?


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hmm... ShengShou is getting in on the Longs? I vote for the next cube coming out being the Dayan TuLong...



TuLong is a Filipino word for Help which dayan needs


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

Can I be a free tester?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Can I be a free tester?



You got to test the Gans 3 v2, LingPo 2x2, and Weisu 4x4 -_________-


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> You got to test the Gans 3 v2, LingPo 2x2, and Weisu 4x4 -_________-



But they were all white except the Weisu, which was super late anyway.



edit: I also got a Weilong.
edit2: It was white.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

All I've ever been offered to test is lube on 2 occasions (And 1 of them I never received a conformation email so it doesn't even really count  )


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Can I be a free tester?



No one even said that there where going to be testers in this thread.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> No one even said that there where going to be testers in this thread.



So?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So?



I don't think there will be any testers. I made this thread to inform people about the new 3x3 but not to ask for testers. If I did wanted testers how would I send them out without even having any of them.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't think there will be any testers. I made this thread to inform people about the new 3x3 but not to ask for testers. If I did wanted testers how would I send them out without even having any of them.



Yeah, I know. I was half-joking, half-asking in the air in case some cube shop saw it and wanted to give me free cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, I know. I was half-joking, half-asking in the air in case some cube shop saw it and wanted to give me free cubes.



LOL


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 4, 2013)

i did an unboxing video of this on my channel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDCdIHlcICk


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 13, 2013)

Well thanks to Icebay.com For letting me get the SS LingLong to test for free I will have an Unboxing/review of it once I get it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 24, 2013)

My unboxing video of it


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2013)

My review of this cube


----------

